# Vegetarian Spaghetti W/ Dry-Spiced Tofu and  Mushroom Tomato



## Filus59602 (Oct 23, 2002)

Spaghetti With Quick Dry-Spiced Tofu and and Mushroom Tomato Sauce 

 This spaghetti dinner takes less than 15 minutes to make. 
10 ounces spaghetti 

1 tablespoon olive oil 

1/2 chopped yellow onion 

1 teaspoon finely chopped garlic 

1 large tomato, chopped 

1 package dry-spiced tofu, finely chopped 

1 medium green bell pepper, seeded and finely chopped 

Salt and black pepper 

1 (16-ounce) jar spaghetti sauce 

3 cups sliced mushrooms 

Chopped parsley (optional) 

Grated Parmesan cheese (optional) 

In a large pot, cook pasta in boiling salted water until just tender but still firm to bite. Drain pasta; set aside.In a nonstick saucepan, heat olive oil. Stir in onion; cook until wilted. 

Add garlic; saute until lightly golden. Add tomato, followed by tofu; cook 1 minute. Stir in bellpepper; season with salt and black pepper to taste. 

Saute another minute or until bell peppers are almost tender; add spaghetti sauce. Bring to a boil; reduce heat to medium; add mushrooms. 

Simmer until done, about 2 to 3 minutes. Return pasta to a large pot over low to medium heat. Add some sauce to pasta; toss to coat. 

Transfer to large serving bowl; top with remaining sauce. Sprinkle with parsley and cheese. 

Makes 4 servings


----------

